# Spanish Goats?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hat do you guys think about Spanish goats? I have boer Kiko crosses and thought about buying a few more does that are Spanish. Do you guys like the Spanish breed? Pros? Cons? All help is appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I like them. I think they're pretty and I love the look of their horns. I will be picking up my first goats before the end of the month, one is a Spanish/Boer mix, but she's almost all red(?).


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks I think they look very nice and I like their sleek shinny fur


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 2 does and they are good girls. I like the breed but Nubians are my fav.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Based on what I've read about Spanish goats, I would add some to my herd in a heartbeat if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

And what have you read, GoatCrazy?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the spanish breed. From what I know about them (an its very lil) they are a very hardy breed. An tend to be more resistant to worms.


----------

